# Jeff Goldblum arrives at Roland Emmerich Hand & Footprint Ceremony and Screening of Century Fox "Independence Day Resurgence" in Los Angeles - June 20



## Mandalorianer (21 Juni 2016)

​


----------



## MetalFan (21 Juni 2016)

Einer der Großen seiner Zunft! :thumbup:


----------



## Padderson (21 Juni 2016)

einer der coolsten Schauspieler, die ich kenne:thumbup:


----------



## dkfan (3 Juli 2016)

Thank you so much, Gollum!


----------

